

The clock that ticks once a year - dgr8geek
http://longnow.org/clock/

======
ColinWright
There are many, many previous discussions of this, which you can easily find
with a search. I won't link to them, you can find them if you're interested.

This is a fascinating project, with some amazing engineering challenges. It's
just as well I plan to live forever (so far, so good!) because I want to see
this finished and working.

I've examined the engineering prototype in the Science Museum in London any
times.

As I say - fascinating.

